
The Online Private Sale Trend Packs Its Bags - sbarsh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/26/the-online-private-sale-trend-packs-its-bags/
======
YuriNiyazov
Can the title of this be changed to something more clear? When I first read
it, I thought it was talking about how the trend to sell businesses online
(online private sale) - the way Kiko was sold on ebay - is no longer popular
('packing its bags')

EDIT: yes I know the NYTimes has that title. Doesn't mean it's clear.

------
gyardley
The 'private travel sale' is one area where Europeans have long been out-
innovating American companies. Voyage Prive (www.voyageprive.com) was founded
back in 2004 and is pretty huge. Surprised the Times didn't mention them,
since they just expanded to America this week.

~~~
tankman
How are they out-innovating American companies?

